# Chameleon babies



## troy (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## troy (Dec 26, 2019)

3 weeks old babies, in 1.5 months they will be sold for 150.00. here above is the father


----------



## emydura (Dec 26, 2019)

Those colours are amazing.


----------



## Don I (Dec 26, 2019)

Really neat. It's almost impossible to see the babies.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 27, 2019)

where's wally!
stunning colours


----------



## troy (Dec 28, 2019)

Lol.. yeah there are a bunch of babies in the picture, some are just peeking out


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 29, 2019)

I applaud gratefully for these gorgeous images. I want more chameleons in my life.


----------



## troy (Dec 29, 2019)

Oh yeah, I've got a bunch, I sell them at wholesale price + shipping, I ship with "ship my reptiles" live guarantee for 10 days or your money back with return of dead reptile, I keep mine tip top!! I use insect frass as plant fertilizer, it has been beneficial!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I used to grow Day geckoes and Leopard geckos. I see 6 in the top photo but only 2 in the bottom. The adult male is gorgeous.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 15, 2020)

Gorgeous coloured male...and what incredible ability for camouflage, shown by the younger generation! 

I too, _think_, I can spot 6 in the top photo - that is, unless the one in the middle, number two from below, isn't actually the leaf, that I first took it for? On the second photo I could initially only spot one, but Eric's post made me find the one with its head barely popping out from the leaves. Are there others in that photo, too?


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2020)

They are so adorable.

Are they easy to take care of? Do they allow you to go on vacation for at most 2 weeks?


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2020)

I feed them live insects & water every other day alternating & they need a linear uv light, I already grow my orchids under lights so I just switched one of the bulbs with a uv, I keep them in same place as my orchids, can not leave them for 2 weeks


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 8, 2020)

Marco said:


> They are so adorable.
> Are they easy to take care of? Do they allow you to go on vacation for at most 2 weeks?


From my experience years ago - no, and no. They are fantastic and wonderful!!! but IMO a full time job to feed them fresh healthy LIVE food.


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2020)

Not a full time job, lights & mister can be put on timers feeding is required every other day, that requires physical attendance


----------



## setaylien (Jun 8, 2020)

troy said:


> View attachment 17439
> View attachment 17440
> 3 weeks old babies, in 1.5 months they will be sold for 150.00. here above is the father


They're beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2020)

Cool! I see five top four bottom


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 9, 2020)

Healthy bug farming takes a constant effort, and then feeding the chams daily... no vacations over 2-3 days


----------



## troy (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't know man.... I water my orchid/plants every 2 days in summer, my chameleons get the same attention...insect feeders get fed once a week...not sure what you are referring to that takes up so much of your critical time?? Perhaps a hobby that doesn't include a living subject for you would be better...I breed roaches, aussie stick bugs extasoma Tiaratum, madagascar stick bugs, and crickets, they get watered every few days with my orchids and fed once a week, I gave up on grasshoppers and bsfl flies


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 10, 2020)

troy said:


> Perhaps a hobby that doesn't include a living subject for you would be better...


Thanks for the advice! Best wishes.


----------



## troy (Jun 10, 2020)

One of my orchid society members bought a cham off me and let's it cruise around the greenhouse, he is trained to eat out of a cup, when he's hungry he goes to him, he fills the cup with feeders from the screen cage feeder bin, he eats and good to go, when he fertilizes he puts him in his cage so he doesn't get fertilized, then let's him out...what is so time consuming and difficult about that??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2020)

Lovely panther there.

I had chameleons (panther and Jackson) many years ago and they were easy to take care of. Fed daily or every 2 days was fine. They are pretty shy and get very stressed if not ‘socialized’ but they are fascinating to observe.

I did have caretakers come to feed them every 2-3 days (and change water) while I was away on trips. It was easy for them to follow instructions.

I think with pets and orchids, you need to just figure out a system while away. One can make it easy or very complicated lol.


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 11, 2020)

Bad analogy: There are geraniums and pothos, and there are orchids. Some things are very easy (just water once a week, fertilize whenever) and some things are more involved to do them right (native habitats, photoperiod, dry seasons, fertilizer PPMs and dissolved solids, etc.).

Chameleons are not 'beginner' pets IMO. Every year 100s/1000s of chameleons are sold to people that think a 5 gallon aquarium, a water dish, and mealworms in a dish or disgusting store-bought crickets that have been cannibalizing their dead brethren for weeks, are all you need. And nearly all of those chameleons - mostly babies - are dead within a couple of months.

To do chameleons correctly IMO you need to 'farm' the insects you feed them by properly feeding your feeders oranges, collards, apples, grains - the healthier your feeders, the healthier your chams. You need specialized lighting if you can't provide natural sunlight. You need misters/vaporizers for humidity. You need drippers for water. Once you get everything set up and working for a while, yes they are 'easy' -er.

I have raised 5-6 species of feeder insects. I have bought thousands of crickets/mealworms/superworms per month. I have cared for and bred 3 species of Old World Chameleons. Eventually my allergies to the feeders took over and I had to stop.

Maybe I should have used the phrase 'labor intensive' instead of 'full time job'.

YMMV


----------



## PeteM (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Anybody can complicate anything to the point of nonsense if they wish to, mine are very easy, I keep them with my orchids, they both, plants & chams thrive, their cages cost me 65.00 I make my own...For some people keeping a cham takes having a phd in biology, then go ahead and be that person


----------



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2020)

troy said:


> Anybody can complicate anything to the point of nonsense if they wish to, mine are very easy, I keep them with my orchids, they both, plants & chams thrive, their cages cost me 65.00 I make my own...For some people keeping a cham takes having a phd in biology, then go ahead and be that person


Removed my long winded comments, I didn't mean to offend you. I'm just excited about setting up. Yeah, I usually science the sh** out of things. parameters parameters parameters.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> Bad analogy: There are geraniums and pothos, and there are orchids. Some things are very easy (just water once a week, fertilize whenever) and some things are more involved to do them right (native habitats, photoperiod, dry seasons, fertilizer PPMs and dissolved solids, etc.).
> 
> Chameleons are not 'beginner' pets IMO. Every year 100s/1000s of chameleons are sold to people that think a 5 gallon aquarium, a water dish, and mealworms in a dish or disgusting store-bought crickets that have been cannibalizing their dead brethren for weeks, are all you need. And nearly all of those chameleons - mostly babies - are dead within a couple of months.
> 
> ...


I would like to pick your brain on this.. I tried to PM you, maybe you have this disabled?


----------

